# How do I look up a particular malt breeder?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

There is a malt breeder in NH (supposedly) that I would like to find info on her. I have her first and last name. Where can I go to find info? Thanks!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Have you checked the AMA breeder list? What about a search on Google, or searching SM's breeder category? You could also PM some of the breeders here to see if they've heard of her.



Good luck. Are you thinking of getting a brother or sister for Ollie??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can also check with the Better Business Bureau and see if any complaints have been filed against her.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Have you checked the AMA breeder list? What about a search on Google, or searching SM's breeder category? You could also PM some of the breeders here to see if they've heard of her.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. Are you thinking of getting a brother or sister for Ollie??[/B]


No, no--no bro or sis for Ollie anytime in the next decade







Maybe someday if we get into a bigger house and my kids are a bit older...

Anyway, Ollie's breeder has an associate that she works with who currently owns Ollie's mom & dad--she is the one that I want to look up more info on. I just got her name today. I'm sure I could just ask my breeder, lol, but sometimes I like to do some detective work on my own--and I guess I didn't want Ollie's breeder to think I was up to anything weird because I'm not and she has been good to us. No particular reason other than my curiosity. There are not many legit malt breeders in this part of the country that I know of and the ones that claim they are I'd like to look into more. In retrospect I should have done this prior to owning Ollie, but the circumstances were unusual at the time (long story about Cam's death, etc.) and my husband is the one who found Ollie's breeder....

I did a Google search on her name and didn't find anything. I'll look into you guys suggestions too.......


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Start with a Google search- type in her first and last name and the state. And then go from there.

I am a researcher by trade and thats always the first thing I do.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

So do you think the woman you bought Ollie from was really just a broker for this other breeder?

Did you ever get Ollie's papers? You could also do a Google search using the kennel names to find out more about his lines. If he's got any champions in his line, post the names here because usually people have heard of them and can tell you a bit more about his background.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> So do you think the woman you bought Ollie from was really just a broker for this other breeder?
> 
> Did you ever get Ollie's papers? You could also do a Google search using the kennel names to find out more about his lines. If he's got any champions in his line, post the names here because usually people have heard of them and can tell you a bit more about his background.[/B]


All I got was Ollie's AKC registration certificate, which really doesn't mean a whole lot. That's it as far as papers go...

Ollie's sire was Lee's Bruno TN94525701 03-01 AKC DNA #V325207. Dam Dolly Madison 1, TR28351204 11-05 (no other info) I don't even know if they are champions or not

My breeder and her associate are not listed with AMA. My breeder has a website, but after googling the associate, I still did not find any info...I do think I have her address, though, on one of Ollie's vet certificates of health.

She could very well have been a broker. In retrospect how else could my breeder have come up with a 12 week old puppy as soon as I asked for one? That's quite a coincidence. But I don't want to start any trouble for her so I won't mention any names unless I find out something that isn't good...I didn't know all the right questions to ask back then...it's all water under the bridge now anyway, but it would nice to know this stuff before I ever recommended her to anyone else in the future, etc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

So you never even saw a pedigree for Ollie? I would suspect it was unimpressive, no champions, just byb dogs, or your breeder probably would have shown it to you.

Since it's a done deal, I wouldn't worry about it. Based on your experience, though, I wouldn't recommend the woman you bought Ollie from as you suggested. Too many unkowns.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> So you never even saw a pedigree for Ollie? I would suspect it was unimpressive, no champions, just byb dogs, or your breeder probably would have shown it to you.
> 
> Since it's a done deal, I wouldn't worry about it. Based on your experience, though, I wouldn't recommend the woman you bought Ollie from as you suggested. Too many unkowns.[/B]


That's probably the case (no champions). Although on her website she does advertise that her dogs are from champion lines--but I think it's worded so that it's not ALL from champion lines. Considering Ollie's size alone, most likely that's the case (that he's not). There are a lot of unknowns, unfortunately. Anyway, if I find anything else out I'll let you all know. Ollie is my little champion anyway


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

At least Ollie's parents are AKC registered and his sire was dna tested so you know he's purebred. That's better that what a lot of other people find out after the fact when they find out those "papers" were from one of the "alternative" registries. You should have gotten a five generation pedigree, though. Have you ever asked for one?

Here is some information about how decieving the term "champion lines" is.

http://www.bhejei.com/ethical.htm

http://members.tripod.com/~Jerrier/find-breeder.html

Bottom line is Ollie is probably from a backyard breeder. As long as you paid byb prices and didn't get ripped off, and he stays healthy, that's all that matters. You don't seem to care that he's bigger than the standard and thank heavens you got him neutered, so hopefully he will be a wonderful family pet for many, many years.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Would you want to share the breeder's name? Maybe someone here knows of them?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Would you want to share the breeder's name? Maybe someone here knows of them?[/B]


YOu know, I think I'm going to hold off on sharing it...here on the public part of the forum, but I'd gladly PM anyone that wants to know--just PM me. Because if I put her name here and someone does a google search it will come up with this thread. And if for anything, if that person does find out I'd be afraid for them to post MY full name (this is how my brain works) and then I'd be open to all kinds of loonies who could look up my family and my kids, which terrifies me. OK, you can make fun of me now. I watch too much TV, lol







I just always hesitate to use someone's first and last name unless I know they are up to no good, etc....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have found that if you google someone ex: Joe Brown Maltese - then if they ever won a show in the internet posting age their name will show up. I email a very well known breeder and she sent me to another lady whose name wasn't on the AMA and I asked another Breeder about the lady and she chuckled and said that the lady was indeed well known even if she wasn't on the AMA or had a website. If that makes sense - I'm trying to say reputable breeders know each other. 

what do you want to learn about this person?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> what do you want to learn about this person?[/B]


Nothing in particular, really. She is part of Ollie's lineage, if you will, so I was interested in knowing more about her.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=373015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The breeder is listed on the Registration Certificate. Lee's Bruno is an older dog (TN). AKC uses the alphabet in their registrations. Right now the maltese have TR and then their number. My Nikki is 6y/o and his registration number is TP. The 03-01 is the date that Bruno was entered into the Maltese stud book. 

Using these numbers you can go out on www.AKC.org and buy a 3 or 5 generation pedigree.

My guess is Ollie changed hands before you obtained him if he didn't come with the Blue Slip, which you send in (can do online) to register him in your name. If you are getting just the registration certificate then someone registered him individually. The breeder registers the litter and gets a blue slip for every puppy registered. 

Tina


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

a couple of years ago i did the same thing. i realized buttercup's "breeder" was a broker, and while she did actually have buttercup's litter at her home... when i googled her, her name came up with about a billion different breeds. grr. 

either way. like you say, "water under the bridge" now. you and i wouldnt trade ollie or a buttercup for anything now









to me, the buttercup is perfect. despite not being the brightest bulb in the chandelier, she's my mostest perfectest puppy i'll ever know









sometimes curiosity can be a b-word, though, can't it? lol. it sure got me riled up LOL

ann marie and the "hmph. from what i hear, all the OTHER perfect puppies get peanut butter cookies for DINNER!" buttercup


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> to me, the buttercup is perfect. despite not being the brightest bulb in the chandelier, she's my mostest perfectest puppy i'll ever know
> 
> 
> 
> ...











When I got my Jolie, I got her from the Bichon breeder who had produced the most champions (at the time). I went to this breeder's vet, who became my vet. He even had one of her Bichon pups. In my initial visit he told me that Bichons are the dumb blonde of the dog world. My experience is that maltese aren't that far off either. Mine have both come from good breeders and your bulb/chandelier analogy fits for all three of my doggies. But they have their very smart moments (tricks, etc) and we love them absolutely!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=373358
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad to hear a couple of you come out of the closet and confess this! 

All I have ever heard is everyone talk about how smart these little guys are so I figured Lady was the exception! I blamed it on all her seizure medications. Remember that old commercial with the egg in the frying pan that said "This is your brain on crack"?









Even my grown son made the comment a few years ago that if Lady were human, she'd be a blonde!

Lady doesn't even do tricks! I got her as an adult, but it was pretty obvious early on that she wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed and it would be a waste of time to even try!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Marj, I am laughing like a hyena!!!!!!!!!!

Somebody will come here and swear that their maltese are mensa members......but lets compare them to other breeds of dogs??? It doesn't mean our babies are stupid.....but police departments aren't exactly recruiting them.....

PS I am a blonde and I know I'm not dumb, so lets not have a big discussion about that....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=373364
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh this is cracking me up. The smartest, of my bunch, is BILLY!! Coming in, a close second, is Alzheimer ridden, Daisy
















Between mine and yours, the chandelier wouldn't be shedding much light. We would need a flashlight


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Last night I had the tech over who was installing my wireless system. (I know I could have done it but it was part of the deal and frankly it took him over an hour to set three computers). He saw Cosy and asked what breed she was. He could not take his eyes off her. He kept trying to get her to come to him but she would only go so far, then she put on her backup truck mode. Haha. They may not be the smartest paw in the doghouse, but they are unique, beautiful with their mantle of snow white hair and have the sweetest disposition of all.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Oh this is cracking me up. The smartest, of my bunch, is BILLY!! Coming in, a close second, is Alzheimer ridden, Daisy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh. LBB can lead the pack. we don't need no stinkin' light!

love,
the buttercup


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Who needs brains when you have beauty.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I think Mia is very smart!







She's no "dumb blonde!" hehe...she has the whole package! Brains AND beauty!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> My breeder and her associate are not listed with AMA. My breeder has a website, but after googling the associate, I still did not find any info...I do think I have her address, though, on one of Ollie's vet certificates of health.
> 
> She could very well have been a broker. In retrospect how else could my breeder have come up with a 12 week old puppy as soon as I asked for one? That's quite a coincidence. But I don't want to start any trouble for her so I won't mention any names unless I find out something that isn't good...I didn't know all the right questions to ask back then...it's all water under the bridge now anyway, but it would nice to know this stuff before I ever recommended her to anyone else in the future, etc.[/B]


Hi...I live in NH and I actually spoke to your breeder when I was looking for a pup....she definately is a broker. (I know it's the same person because she has an email from you posted on her site) I met with one of her "associates" in Newton Center who had 3 different litters at the time...all at different locations. I was warned about her associate on another board but no one had info on your breeder when I asked about her.


----------

